# PubMed- The association between prucalopride efficacy and constipation type.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The association between prucalopride efficacy and constipation type.*

Tech Coloproctol. 2013 May 24;

Authors: Jadav AM, McMullin CM, Smith J, Chapple K, Brown SR

Abstract
BACKGROUND: Prucalopride is a selective serotonin receptor agonist with prokinetic activity, indicated for women with chronic constipation in whom laxatives have failed to provide adequate relief. Data suggests an improvement in about 50 % of such patients but whether the therapeutic effect is on patients with slow transit constipation (STC) and/or obstructed defaecation syndrome (ODS), or even those with constipation-predominant irritable bowel syndrome (IBS-C) is unknown. We therefore assessed whether there is any association between prucalopride efficacy and constipation type. METHODS: All patients receiving prucalopride between June 2010 and April 2012 at our institution were identified, and data analysed following a 4-week "test" period. Patients were sub-grouped as those suffering with ODS, STC, mixed (ODS and STC) or IBS-C based on symptomatology and investigations. Subjective assessment of patient satisfaction and continuation of medication were taken as positive outcomes and analysed for each sub-type along with any side effects. RESULTS: Sixty-nine patients met our criteria. Data were available for 59 women (median age 46 years, range 17-79 years). Sixty-five per cent of prescriptions came from colorectal surgeons. Overall, 25 out of 59 (42 %) patients improved, according to our criteria, after the 4-week trial period. Seventeen patients (29 %) had ODS, 26 (44 %) had STC, 7 (12 %) had mixed symptoms and 9 (15 %) had IBS-C. At 4 weeks, 10 out of 17 patients (59 %) with ODS had improved compared with 4 out of 9 patients (44 %) with IBS-C, 3 out of 7 patients (43 %) with mixed symptoms and 8 out of 26 (31 %) patients with STC. The underlying disorder did not predict whether or not a patient responded to the 4-week trial period (p = 0.32). Nine patients (15 %) experienced side effects that precluded further use. CONCLUSIONS: Patients with all categories of constipation may respond to prucalopride. A trial regime may be indicated regardless of the aetiology of the constipation.

PMID: 23703575 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

